# Hybrid Audio Technologies releasing L1 Pro SE Ring Radiator Tweeter



## 12v Electronics

Hybrid Audio Technologies has released a hand matched, limited edition L1 Pro SE ring radiator tweeter that is hand matched, signed and limited to 150 sets. The machined aluminum housings are offered in silver or black both with copper ring radiator phase plug, and the copper bezel at the face of the tweeter.

Here are the specs:

Overall Diameter = φ58mm
Mounting Depth = 30.5 mm from bottom of surface-mount flange
Mounting Methodology = Surface-mount tweeter with standard-pitch M46 X 8mm thick knurled thread aluminum adapter to secure the tweeter body from the rear
Construction = Solid machined aluminum with polypropylene tuning chamber
Distortion = <5% max at rated power input, no crossover
Magnet Diameter and Construction = φ24.5 × 3.5 H NdFeB
Recommended Minimum Crossover Frequency = 1,800 Hz at 24 dB/octave highpass (conservative)
Pnom: Rated Power Input (No Crossover) = 25 watts (AES Standard)
Pmax: Maximum Power Input (No Crossover) = 50 watts (AES Standard)
Pmax (With Recommended Minimum Crossover) = 125 watts
Resonance Frequency (Fs) = 580 Hz
Frequency Range = Fs (580 Hz) – 40,000 Hz, +/- 3 dB
Sensivity = 91.5 dB at 1 watt/1 meter
Nominal Impedance = 4Ω
DC Resistance = 3.0Ω
Voice Coil Diameter = 25mm (1-inch)
Q Mechanical System (Qms) = 1.244
Q Electrical System (Qes) = 1.717
Q Total System (Qts) = 0.721
Krm = 3.048 μΩ
Erm = 1.001
Kxm = 4.314 mH
Exm = 0.409

This is a limited edition offering. The drivers come individually numbered with a hand-signed certificate of authenticity and hand-matching. 

They are both available on the Hybrid Audio Technologies has released a hand matched, limited edition L1 Pro SE ring radiator tweeter that is hand matched, signed and limited to 150 sets. The machined aluminum housings are offered in silver or black both with copper ring radiator phase plug, and the copper bezel at the face of the tweeter.

Here are the specs:

Overall Diameter = φ58mm
Mounting Depth = 30.5 mm from bottom of surface-mount flange
Mounting Methodology = Surface-mount tweeter with standard-pitch M46 X 8mm thick knurled thread aluminum adapter to secure the tweeter body from the rear
Construction = Solid machined aluminum with polypropylene tuning chamber
Distortion = <5% max at rated power input, no crossover
Magnet Diameter and Construction = φ24.5 × 3.5 H NdFeB
Recommended Minimum Crossover Frequency = 1,800 Hz at 24 dB/octave highpass (conservative)
Pnom: Rated Power Input (No Crossover) = 25 watts (AES Standard)
Pmax: Maximum Power Input (No Crossover) = 50 watts (AES Standard)
Pmax (With Recommended Minimum Crossover) = 125 watts
Resonance Frequency (Fs) = 580 Hz
Frequency Range = Fs (580 Hz) – 40,000 Hz, +/- 3 dB
Sensivity = 91.5 dB at 1 watt/1 meter
Nominal Impedance = 4Ω
DC Resistance = 3.0Ω
Voice Coil Diameter = 25mm (1-inch)
Q Mechanical System (Qms) = 1.244
Q Electrical System (Qes) = 1.717
Q Total System (Qts) = 0.721
Krm = 3.048 μΩ
Erm = 1.001
Kxm = 4.314 mH
Exm = 0.409

This is a limited edition offering. The drivers come individually numbered with a hand-signed certificate of authenticity and hand-matching. 

They are both available on the 12v Electronics website

Brushed aluminum:










Black Anodized:










Here is the 30-dgeree and 60-degree off-axis curves. Notice the extraordinary frequency response, even out to 18,000 at 60-degrees. The ring radiator behaves like a small diameter soft-dome tweeter, but has the robust low-treble performance of a large tuned-chamber tweeter. It's the best of both world's, for sure.

The L1 Pro SE is the same exact footprint size as the L1 Pro. 










Supply is limited to 150 sets total of black and silver, so please do not wait.

FREE SHIPPING ON ALL HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES PRODUCTS UNTIL 12/31/09 AT www.12velectronics.com​
Here is a link to purchase the L1 Pro SE: HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES LEGATIA L1 PRO SE TWEETERS

To get the free shipping discount, please enter: *2009hol* in the promotion box at checkout.


----------



## fredridge

that is one sexy tweeter....what is the cost on these?


----------



## 12v Electronics

$549.99 and the pre-orders are selling fast. 

The 150 limit is mixed with black and silver sets. (black being about 2/3 of the total)


----------



## Tonyguy

I'm on the pre-order for a black set :guitarist:


----------



## Boostedrex

Wow! Those black and copper models are gorgeous!!!!


----------



## 12v Electronics

Boostedrex said:


> Wow! Those black and copper models are gorgeous!!!!


I agree. I persoanlly prefer the silver in the L1 Pro, but the black with the copper sure is sexy.


----------



## n_olympios

I was pretty certain these pics would go up here instantly once Scott uploaded them in his forum. :lol:


----------



## Boostedrex

Tom, those last pictures prove my guess correct. Those tweets look WORLDS better sans grill! Are the grills going to be removable for those people who don't want them in place?


----------



## 12v Electronics

Boostedrex said:


> Tom, those last pictures prove my guess correct. Those tweets look WORLDS better sans grill! Are the grills going to be removable for those people who don't want them in place?


They will come with the grilles in place, but you can remove them pretty easily with a bit of surgery. I assume they are just like the standard L1's where the grille is pressed into a groove with a bit of epoxy to hold it in.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

^ Yes. A pick tool and some care and they're out in a jiffy.

Scott


----------



## fredridge

the black one is still sexy with it's clothes on, but you are right, the other one definitely needs the grill removed



Boostedrex said:


> Tom, those last pictures prove my guess correct. Those tweets look WORLDS better sans grill! Are the grills going to be removable for those people who don't want them in place?


----------



## sundownz

Okay... so those are pretty sexy tweeters


----------



## m3gunner

Schwing... 

Wow.


----------



## IBcivic

i just glassed my shorts...wow!


----------



## 12v Electronics

The tweeters are now available for a pre-sale on our website. They will be shipped as soon as they become available.

To be sure you get your hands on a set, please place your order soon. I cannot guarrantee how long this price or the availablilty will last. 

To kick off this new product, we are offering a pre-order sale price of $499.99 per set. That is $50 off of the retail price. 

Here is a link to purchase:

HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES LEGATIA L1 PRO SE TWEETERS

ETA is early December 2009. Just in time for the Holidays.


----------



## ISTundra

Scott Buwalda said:


> ^ Yes. A pick tool and some care and they're out in a jiffy.
> 
> Scott


Any way possible to order these with the grilles removed?

Me, using a pick tool next to a thin membrane = certain disaster.


----------



## David_Edwards




----------



## bose301s

If I could afford these there would be no way I wouldn't get them, but for me to afford them they would have to be like $200 or less, lol. Anyway, good luck with all the sales and everything.


----------



## jimbno1

I love the look of the tweeters, and the response curve is phenomenal. At first glance they appear to be exactly what I have been searching for. I have never seen a 1” tweeter with anything near that response at 60 deg off axis. I thought the laws of physics precluded such flat response off axis for drivers of this size. Especially without an acoustic lens. 

I hate to sound like a cynic but this seems too good to be true. Was the test conducted by an independent testing facility and have the results been verified by anyone else? Can you also provide waterfall plot and distortions test results? I am very much interested but dropping 5 bills is a big investment. You seem to have come up with a breakthrough that no other tweeter manufacturer I am aware of has ever come close to matching. I mean at first glance these appear to be a variant of the Scan/Vifa RR which are notorious for poor off axis response. And yet that is not the case per the response plot provided, quite the opposite. 

At any rate I will probably order a set. You think anyone will still be interested in a set of Alpine F1 Ring Radiators once these hit the street LOL?

Since I am in Chicago area, is there any way could I hear them for myself?

Regards,
Jim


----------



## 12v Electronics

Jim,

According to your info, you are in the Chicago area, as we are. As soon as these are available I will have a set for you to listen to. 

However, from what I hear these are an excellent mix between the qualities of a regular a soft dome and a dedicated "hard" dome tweeter, and since the supply is limited and the demand so far has been very high, I would not recommend waiting too long. 

If you demo them and find they are not to our expectations, I will gladly refund your money if you do not find them to your expectations once demoed in our store. The only way you will get my 2 personal sets is by getting my cold dead hands off of them....Don't try PLEASE. 

What I am saying is that at least 45 sets have been sold already and with the limited production I would not wait if you really wanted to hear a set.


----------



## chad

five hundred and fifty dollars?


----------



## 12v Electronics

chad said:


> five hundred and fifty dollars?


Nope $499.99 right now on our site.


----------



## David_Edwards

Jaw dropping is an understatement


----------



## chad

for 500 (for a limited time) bones they better drop more than jaws........

Like panties.


----------



## 12v Electronics

chad said:


> for 500 (for a limited time) bones they better drop more than jaws........
> 
> Like panties.


No problem Chad, For you, I will also throw in a free pair of panties that I dropped myself.


----------



## David_Edwards

Chad,
Remember these,as well as ALL Hybrid Audio gear you have a guarenteed value


----------



## ISTundra

For comparison, is there a graph showing 30 & 60 deg. off-axis response for the regular L1 Pro's available anywhere?


----------



## sundownz

I'd like to have a pair myself -- but I just bought a house so cannot spring for em


----------



## retroaudioinc

Those are sexy but I just can't spend $500 on tweeters right now. Can we get a cheap copy I love the look..


----------



## 12v Electronics

retroaudioinc said:


> Those are sexy but I just can't spend $500 on tweeters right now. Can we get a cheap copy I love the look..


less expensive copy here: HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES LEGATIA L1 PRO TWEETERS

and here:HYBRID AUDIO TECHNOLOGIES LEGATIA L1v2 TWEETERS

Both available in black or silver. No copper though.


----------



## TREETOP

What's involved in "hand matching"? Matching in what way(s)? I assume it's more than just close-to-identical impedance.


----------



## gymrat2005

12v Electronics said:


> No problem Chad, For you, I will also throw in a free pair of panties that I dropped myself.


 :laugh: man that was so funny...I just coughed milk out my nose when I read that.


----------



## chad

gymrat2005 said:


> :laugh: man that was so funny...I just coughed milk out my nose when I read that.


I laughed so hard my nutz finally dropped!

The hell with panties, my nutz dropped... WOOT!


----------



## 60ndown

Boostedrex said:


> Tom, those last pictures prove my guess correct. Those tweets look WORLDS better sans grill! Are the grills going to be removable for those people who don't want them in place?


dude you eq out 4-8000hz why do you care about a new tweeter?









































it begins,

it will NEVER end


----------



## David_Edwards

TREETOP said:


> What's involved in "hand matching"? Matching in what way(s)? I assume it's more than just close-to-identical impedance.


after 20hrs of "burn in" all T/S parameters are retested and then the closest tweeters are matched up....


----------



## ISTundra

ISTundra said:


> Any way possible to order these with the grilles removed?
> 
> Me, using a pick tool next to a thin membrane = certain disaster.





ISTundra said:


> For comparison, is there a graph showing 30 & 60 deg. off-axis response for the regular L1 Pro's available anywhere?


Anyone? HAT customer and serious interest buyer here with money to spend...


----------



## 12v Electronics

ISTundra said:


> Anyone? HAT customer and serious interest buyer here with money to spend...


i can remove the grilles before I send them if you like. Just make sure to contact me before they ship.

Here is more info on the standard L1 Pro's. Sorry, no off axis plots.
http://www.12velectronics.com/docs/legatia-l1-pro.pdf


----------



## Scott Buwalda

ISTundra said:


> Anyone? HAT customer and serious interest buyer here with money to spend...


Sorry for the delay. Here is the FR graph of the L1 Pro:


----------



## ISTundra

Ok, now can someone compare and interpret the graph's for me?

Hey, just cuz I asked for them doesn't mean I know what the hell I'm looking at... I mean, I can see the FR for the SE's is more consistent off-axis to on-axis, but what else? I have L1 Pro's now, off-axis.


----------



## 12v Electronics

ISTundra said:


> Ok, now can someone compare and interpret the graph's for me?
> 
> Hey, just cuz I asked for them doesn't mean I know what the hell I'm looking at... I mean, I can see the FR for the SE's is more consistent off-axis to on-axis, but what else? I have L1 Pro's now, off-axis.


How far are your L1P's off axis?


----------



## ISTundra

The left is probably close to 60 deg. and the right is probably less than 30 deg.


----------



## storm

Am I right to assume that if my present L1 Pro is mounted on-axis, the SE will not be able to offer better 'performance'?

Scott, care to chip in on the above? Other than the response, what other areas are significantly better with the SEs?

I'd still love to lay my hands on the SEs though. They are damn sexy!


----------



## VaVroom1

storm said:


> Am I right to assume that if my present L1 Pro is mounted on-axis, the SE will not be able to offer better 'performance'?
> 
> Scott, care to chip in on the above? Other than the response, what other areas are significantly better with the SEs?
> 
> I'd still love to lay my hands on the SEs though. They are damn sexy!


hey bro, go for matched pair SE!! ...........and sell me your L1 Pro!

err....before that, can have a listen to your car? hehe


----------



## storm

VaVroom1 said:


> hey bro, go for matched pair SE!! ...........and sell me your L1 Pro!
> 
> err....before that, can have a listen to your car? hehe


My L1 Pro is already on sale... you are not active in forums haha

A-pillars and pods still in FG; I've been driving past few weeks without any sound


----------



## Scott Buwalda

storm said:


> Scott, care to chip in on the above? Other than the response, what other areas are significantly better with the SEs?


Great question, and thanks for asking.

The L1 Pro is awesome, no doubt about it. But the L1 Pro SE has several unique features that make it a "step-up" in performance; not just smoother and more extension in frequency response on-axis, but several design elements as well. 

The ring radiator geometry is notorious for delivering a flat, extended response, but many radiator designs have poor off-axis response. The reason, in my humble opinion, is because none of the popular current radiator rings were *meant* to be used off-axis. The more popular radiator rings are home audio "far field on axis" designs, or re-hashed home audio designs now somehow magically OK for car use too in off-axis configuration. Looking at certain radiator rings off-axis reveals lack-luster response off-axis from 8,000 Hz and up. The L1 Pro SE is a bit different. I wanted a radiator ring that could work in a car, off-axis, and began chipping away at design elements to make this possible. Quite a lot of thought, testing, and several iterations were invested in the radiator geometry of the L1 Pro SE to achieve good response off-axis, as well as on-axis. Therefore, it makes it the first radiator ring ideal for use in a car (once again, my humble opinion).

Since you're using the L1 Pro on-axis, one might conjecture that there's not really a huge benefit. Well, there is. 

The wave guide at the center of the diaphragm supports the diaphragm from the center, as well as the support afforded at the edges of the diaphragm, thereby reducing diaphragm resonance. This is a nice improvement over any non radiator design. Diaphragm resonance is the enemy. Do what you can to minimize it by impregnating the dome, putting a rolled surround at the edges, and etc., but the radiator will win out simply from the fact that the diaphragm is terminated not only at its edges, but also at the center as well.

The wave guide also prevents phase cancellation for uniform frequency response and excellent polar response. Response plots show that radiators do a real nice job of relatively uniform polar radiation.

In addition to all of the above, the slightly heavier moving mass has afforded more damping character, and the resonance has been lowered by 120 Hz over the L1 Pro, down to 580 Hz. 

Honestly, without getting all salemanly, it's the perfect tweeter for car audio. Near flawless off-axis response, flat frequency response from resonance, the radiator ring geometry and its fundamental advantages for damping and reduction of phase cancellation, high thermal power handling, relatively small footprint size, and a resonance frequency of 580 Hz allowing for a multitude of crossover options.

Scott


----------



## WLDock

Interesting Scott, I was looking for more depth about the design....Thanks.

But, that was the first thing I did when I saw these, I looked at the response of the small Scan Illum Ring which looks like a much nicer tweet than say...the Vifa Ring. However, this tweet looks even nicer than the Scan. Would be nice to listen to these...but are out of reach for me.


----------



## ISTundra

Maybe this is a dumb question, but what sound impact will removing the grilles have on these?

Also, is there a more updated shipping ETA on these than early Dec? I'm thinking about the Zed Audio thread where their new amps were due in July, then August, then oops tooling broke, and so on... I think the first units finally shipped last month.


----------



## 12v Electronics

ISTundra said:


> Maybe this is a dumb question, but what sound impact will removing the grilles have on these?
> 
> Also, is there a more updated shipping ETA on these than early Dec? I'm thinking about the Zed Audio thread where their new amps were due in July, then August, then oops tooling broke, and so on... I think the first units finally shipped last month.


I don't believe the grilles will make much difference.

As you can see by the production pics, they are built and almost ready to go. I also hear that they will be ready for sale before schedule. There is still the hand matching and a few other finishing touches to be done, but the construction is basically done. 

Just waiting for the final release which will be very soon. No worries on any delays here.


----------



## ISTundra

12v Electronics said:


> I don't believe the grilles will make much difference.
> 
> As you can see by the production pics, they are built and almost ready to go. I also hear that they will be ready for sale before schedule. There is still the hand matching and a few other finishing touches to be done, but the construction is basically done.
> 
> Just waiting for the final release which will be very soon. No worries on any delays here.


I've read several other threads on DIYMA about the grilles affecting sound dispersion, that's why I'm asking.

I assume the production pics are from the build house in Asia or wherever; if so, a lot can happen to slow or delay these still.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

I was hoping to not go into too much detail about the proposed shipment date from Atlanta, Georgia, because I hate that too (having a product promised, and then rescheduled a bazillion times). That being said, it does appear to be a few weeks ahead of schedule. I am hopeful for the week of Thanksgiving for shipment.

Scott


----------



## Tonyguy

Yesssssssssss!!!!!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

SHHHWWWWWEEEEEETTTTTTTTT


----------



## cgw

Can´t wait to see a full line of Pro SE products, lolololol


----------



## Electrodynamic

Those tweeters in the black finish are pure sex.


----------



## n_olympios

It's a good thing I'm getting some then.


----------



## argetnia

very nice


----------



## estione

cant wait to get a set in my car


----------



## 12v Electronics

We are getting close!!


----------



## AVIDEDTR

looking forward to my email regarding a USPS tracking number from Scott


----------



## 12v Electronics

AVIDEDTR said:


> looking forward to my email regarding a USPS tracking number from Scott


You shouldn't have to wait long. The picture above you is a packaged set. I am guessing that they will be shipped in the next week or 2.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Here is the certificate of authenticity you will get.










Nothing like the boss actually doing some physical work


----------



## Tonyguy

**** yes.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Tonyguy said:


> F*ck yes.


Trader!

LOL!


----------



## Scott Buwalda

I forgot to include "janitorial and toilet scrubbing" in the above production statement. 

Scott


----------



## David_Edwards

*Perfect*


----------



## doitor

UPS Scheduled Delivery: 30-November-2009

J.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Got mine tooo..........WOOOT WOOOT


----------



## Tonyguy

Got mine also. I'm loving it.


----------



## AVIDEDTR

Scott is one organized mofo. LOL


----------



## Ianaconi

My pairs arriving soon


----------



## 12v Electronics

ISTundra said:


> Also, is there a more updated shipping ETA on these than early Dec? I'm thinking about the Zed Audio thread where their new amps were due in July, then August, then oops tooling broke, and so on... I think the first units finally shipped last month.


No worries here. They are here ahead of schedule 

We will have our shipment here this Monday. The people who have pre-ordered on the 12velectronics.com site will get theirs shipped out as soon as we get them in.


----------



## Tonyguy

SO how many units are spoken for Scott?


----------



## Scott Buwalda

71 sets shipped today. 

That leaves 77 sets available (serial number 001 and 002 are being held back as company-owned).

Scott


----------



## Tonyguy

Oh nice. You guys better snap these up!


----------



## 12v Electronics

*FREE SHIPPING*​
We are running a "Black Friday" sale through this weekend which will give you free shipping on all Hybrid Audio products purchased on the 12v Electronics website. 

This includes the L1 Pro SE tweeter that will be in stock this coming Monday 11/30/09. 

Enter "2009hol" in the promotion box at checkout to get the free shipping.

Also anyone who has purchased a set through our pre-order sale will have the shipping charges refunded.


----------



## n_olympios

[cheeky mode] Hey Sir, does that include international customers as well? [/mode]


----------



## 12v Electronics

n_olympios said:


> [cheeky mode] Hey Sir, does that include international customers as well? [/mode]


Only if you pay for my plane ticket 

Continental US only. Free shipping is UPS ground service.


----------



## n_olympios

Of course, it makes perfect sense. 

I was kidding, btw.


----------



## 12v Electronics

I was not kidding. I would love to visit Greece again.


----------



## n_olympios

:laugh:

Well I can't guarantee for plane tickets, but I do have space at home for you and your wife/gf. 

When the L3Pro's are out feel free to come over (and bring a pair with you).


----------



## donkeypunch22

Tonyguy said:


> Got mine also. I'm loving it.


You lucky guys that have them, put up a review already!!! It's been like a whole day for crying out loud...



But all kidding aside, please do post up a review. Thanks.


----------



## 46 & 2

Should have mine in hand next week. Cannot wait to test these out.


----------



## Tonyguy

donkeypunch22 said:


> You lucky guys that have them, put up a review already!!! It's been like a whole day for crying out loud...
> 
> 
> 
> But all kidding aside, please do post up a review. Thanks.


sorry for the misunderstanding but I don't have them yet. I just have the shipping confirmation. I should have them Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## Wonway

So, has anyone held a set in their hands yet?

Free shipping @ 12v Electronics sounds like a good deal. I would like to hear some feedback before I order.


----------



## Tonyguy

I just got my pair a few minutes ago..SO ****IN BEAUTIFUL!! These are seriously constructed extremely well. You can feel the quality. Just so sexy. I plan on mocking these up in my truck pretty soon to do some listening. Although I doubt they'll be installed in the truck permanently.


----------



## ISTundra

Tonyguy said:


> I just got my pair a few minutes ago..SO ****IN BEAUTIFUL!! These are seriously constructed extremely well. You can feel the quality. Just so sexy. I paln on mocking these up in my truck pretty soon to do some listening. Although I doubt they'll be installed in the truck permanently.


**** man it's been a whole 7 hours now, where's the review already?


----------



## 12v Electronics

I have a review 

I got a set of silver/copper ones installed today. The car had L1 Pro's in it so it was an easy swap. First I swapped only the right side so I could A/B them. Right off the bat I noticed a difference. I have a hard time putting a finger on what was different about them, but once I had the other side installed the stage instantly got wider and seemed a bit clearer especially on male vocals. The car is staying overnight so I will have more time to play with it tomorrow.

The car is an E46 BMW with an L841-3 Pro set in it. The owner wanted these tweeters so bad he drove all the way up from Florida for me to install and tune them. 

Here is the car: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bo-bmw-e46-m3-gets-hybrid-audio-makeover.html


----------



## 12v Electronics

Due to it's success, we also decided to run the free shipping promotion for a while longer on the 12v Electronics website. Enter promotion code "2009hol" in the promotion box at checkout.


----------



## Tonyguy

Damn Tom, beat me to it!! Jk, so Rich's car is in town huh? How long will you have it?


----------



## 12v Electronics

Tonyguy said:


> Damn Tom, beat me to it!! Jk, so Rich's car is in town huh? How long will you have it?


He would like to be out of here tomorrow night, but he is not pushy at all and wants it tuned right. 

If you can make the trip tomorrow, you are very welcome. 

And I have to say again how impressed I am with the L1 SE tweeters. The difference is definitely noticable and they look incredible!! The pics do not do them justice. -Pure sex 

P.S. He liked them so much that he is going to put them in the purple car: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diyma-build-logs/51708-500-hp-bmw-m3-goes-hybrid-audio.html


----------



## fredridge

not sure how they sounded different, but they are sure sexier :heart:



12v Electronics said:


> I have a review
> 
> I got a set of silver/copper ones installed today. The car had L1 Pro's in it so it was an easy swap. First I swapped only the right side so I could A/B them. Right off the bat I noticed a difference. I have a hard time putting a finger on what was different about them, but once I had the other side installed the stage instantly got wider and seemed a bit clearer especially on male vocals. The car is staying overnight so I will have more time to play with it tomorrow.
> 
> The car is an E46 BMW with an L841-3 Pro set in it. The owner wanted these tweeters so bad he drove all the way up from Florida for me to install and tune them.
> 
> Here is the car: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bo-bmw-e46-m3-gets-hybrid-audio-makeover.html


----------



## Wonway

fredridge said:


> not sure how they sounded different, but they are sure sexier :heart:


For some reason they really liked James Taylor's voice. One song that really hit it home was "Walking Man" It had a great center image with the width going quite a bit further out than the L1 Pro's. Other songs did not seem to have as great of an effect, but when I heard it, it was like WOW!


----------



## chad

First post edited, now in stock!!!!!!


----------



## tr0y_audi0

guess mine will show up today aswell..
i will need to check after 2-3 pm..


----------



## AVIDEDTR

2009/12/01	08:12	OSHAWA	Item out for delivery

and I'm stuck at work. damn it!

I'm gonna have to give Canada post hell for leaving my packages on my door step. ENJOY


----------



## TEGBOY

Gah, I just bought a set of L1V2's. I wish these badboys were more easily available to us over this side of the pond.

Is there really that much audible difference?


----------



## 12v Electronics

TEGBOY said:


> Gah, I just bought a set of L1V2's. I wish these badboys were more easily available to us over this side of the pond.
> 
> Is there really that much audible difference?


If you are having a hard time getting them in Australia you can contact Hybrid Audio directly for your options. 

I have not compared them direclty to the L1 v2's, but there is a subtle, but very noticeable difference between the L1 Pro's and L1 Pro SE's.


----------



## TEGBOY

Thanks Tom, I actually did purchase the L1 Pro tweeter, sorry I typed the incorrect model. I also have the L6 mid, they should be landed some time this week, according to the UPS details that Scott sent.

They are fairly rare in Australia, so I am really looking forward to them, I have Audison amps to run them all active, so fingers crossed it should sound sweet.


----------



## storm

TEGBOY said:


> Thanks Tom, I actually did purchase the L1 Pro tweeter, sorry I typed the incorrect model. I also have the L6 mid, they should be landed some time this week, according to the UPS details that Scott sent.
> 
> They are fairly rare in Australia, so I am really looking forward to them, I have Audison amps to run them all active, so fingers crossed it should sound sweet.


It does! I know, cos I ran them with VRXs  You will definitely enjoy them


----------



## Scott Buwalda

TEGBOY said:


> Thanks Tom, I actually did purchase the L1 Pro tweeter, sorry I typed the incorrect model. I also have the L6 mid, they should be landed some time this week, according to the UPS details that Scott sent.
> 
> They are fairly rare in Australia, so I am really looking forward to them, I have Audison amps to run them all active, so fingers crossed it should sound sweet.


Marc Rushton is trying to change that in OZ. And the Pro SE's are available...they probably just aren't on the Mobile Electronics Australia website yet. Marc can be reached at [email protected].

Scott


----------



## Tonyguy

12v Electronics said:


> .


Gahhh I wish I didnt have to work so I could of come up to hear this!! ****.


----------



## TEGBOY

Scott Buwalda said:


> Marc Rushton is trying to change that in OZ. And the Pro SE's are available...they probably just aren't on the Mobile Electronics Australia website yet. Marc can be reached at [email protected].
> 
> Scott


Thanks Scott, I was away all weekend with Marc at MEASQ finals, and I did discuss them at length with him. I was under the impression, they were all sold? I have his direct number, will call/harass him  hehe


----------



## timelord9

Hi Scott

You might want to let Marc know that 

As of last saturday when Tegboy and I harrassed him about it, he thought they were yet to be released...

I'll give him another call as well


----------



## TEGBOY

Hahahha, Matt and I did harass him fairly well


----------



## Scott Buwalda

As for the SE tweeters, 79 sets of the 150 are sold through. Got 3 sets of silver and 68 black left... Tell Mark to drop me a line if he needs any info... He got the press release earlier today!


----------



## Damo98

which got posted on MEA this morning....

they are sexy sexy tweeters.... and he's selling his L1 Pro's to go the SE's..


----------



## TEGBOY

My L1-Pro's are still in transit between US and Australia, feel free to throw me a freebee set  hehe


----------



## timelord9

and me and me! Tegboy and I will be more than happy to showcase them to the burgeoning Australian market... :lol:


----------



## n_olympios

They're here! 

But I don't have time to go get them from the post office. :mean:


----------



## Scott Buwalda

Set #86 left yesterday. That's 86 sets in nine days. 

Scott


----------



## tr0y_audi0

I got (2) Black & (1) Silver Set !!
should see them on the 9th said UPS!
I will keep you posted..


----------



## Hoot

So, for the owner of an L1 Pro set (matched with an L6) -- in a kick panel setup Scott, himself, personally coached me through during construction -- can someone describe what kind of improvement this $500 investment will give me? Where will I hear the difference? Is it just a matter of sound that is even more enveloping? Tom? Scott? 

I don't want to sound like a skeptic, and I am not (necessarily), but seems like an answer to this question is critical to moving current L1 Pro owners to make such a hefty upgrade investment. 

Thanks for any thoughts....


----------



## bobc04

these look cherry! ordered a pair and waiting for them to come in!


----------



## lust4sound

12v Electronics said:


> I agree. I persoanlly prefer the silver in the L1 Pro, but the black with the copper sure is sexy.


Very cool optical illusion when scrolling down on that pic... Scott, why are you doing this to me? I love the L1V2s to think that there is something better out there that is just beyond my reach.. That's like holding up a plate of fresh donuts in front of the fat kid telling him he can sniff it but can't take a bite..You suck!!

Sexy tweets man..


----------



## David_Edwards

Remember guys....all of your L!'s, L1v2's and L1pro's are worth 60% towards the purchase of a set of the L1ProSE's(75% if you have owned them less than 6 months)


----------



## lust4sound

Scott Buwalda said:


> 71 sets shipped today.
> 
> That leaves 77 sets available (serial number 001 and 002 are being held back as company-owned).
> 
> Scott


Love the Hybrid Audio line, to date the finest drivers I have ever owned..

Hybrid 3 way active front stage, would love to step it up from the L1V2s and L6s to the SE Pros and L8s. The L4s stay, and if you go reinventing those and I can't afford them, I will hang myself by the neck till I am dead dead dead!! 

3 way Hybrid backed by 12W7s, plenty of power from multiple PPI Arts and signal by Clarion DRZ9255... All said, I think I have the makings of a full on assault vehicle.. Give it up for the mix of old and new <bows>

Any sponsorship programs available? Have nothing holding me back but a thin wallet.. No wife or nag, no kids, no clock to punch, just a "Brooklyn style" fast talking hustle (with ethics and integrity intact) This from a spirited but charming individual, one who easily commands attention when speaking, not the pushy abrasive Brooklynyte that begs to make his presence know to all those within a 3 mile radius. Some might call me a midget yet despite being vertically challenged I hold the stature of a giant. My perfectly timed, flawlessly executed verbal authority combined with my passion for car audio and my ability to talk my way out of anything (this includes paying for a backrub with happy ending) make for an excellent spokesperson, a true marketing asset..

I could sell snow to Eskimos if I truly believed they could benefit from it, 
but we all know they won't so I don't (ethics) Despite my heavily regional diction, I never come off like "the sleazy NYer.." Or did I just? 

Have wit and ambition, will travel, so... Scot how do we act?

Best Regards,
E Jan (Eggy)


----------



## 12v Electronics

Hoot said:


> can someone describe what kind of improvement this $500 investment will give me? Where will I hear the difference? Is it just a matter of sound that is even more enveloping? Tom? Scott?
> 
> I don't want to sound like a skeptic, and I am not (necessarily), but seems like an answer to this question is critical to moving current L1 Pro owners to make such a hefty upgrade investment.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts....


See this post: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/894091-post87.html

I swapped a set if L1 Pro's to the SE's. The difference is not night and day, but definitely noticeable.


----------



## Hoot

Tom, thanks for the answer/link. When I made the post somehow I hadn't seen the entire thread previous to my comment (I think I had read only the first page of posts - doh!). Anyway, it sounds like three things really distinguish the SE tweeter from the previous L1 Pro:

1) flatter response
2) greater dispersion
3) less resonance at certain frequencies

Do I have this right? Anything else?


----------



## psycle_1

Hoot said:


> Tom, thanks for the answer/link. When I made the post somehow I hadn't seen the entire thread previous to my comment (I think I had read only the first page of posts - doh!). Anyway, it sounds like three things really distinguish the SE tweeter from the previous L1 Pro:
> 
> 1) flatter response
> 2) greater dispersion
> 3) less resonance at certain frequencies
> 
> Do I have this right? Anything else?


They look f'n awesome!

In all seriousness, you pretty much got it right. Any one of those reasons would be enough for me to switch.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

lust4sound said:


> Any sponsorship programs available? Have nothing holding me back but a thin wallet.. No wife or nag, no kids, no clock to punch, just a "Brooklyn style" fast talking hustle (with ethics and integrity intact) This from a spirited but charming individual, one who easily commands attention when speaking, not the pushy abrasive Brooklynyte that begs to make his presence know to all those within a 3 mile radius. Some might call me a midget yet despite being vertically challenged I hold the stature of a giant. My perfectly timed, flawlessly executed verbal authority combined with my passion for car audio and my ability to talk my way out of anything (this includes paying for a backrub with happy ending) make for an excellent spokesperson, a true marketing asset..
> 
> I could sell snow to Eskimos if I truly believed they could benefit from it,
> but we all know they won't so I don't (ethics) Despite my heavily regional diction, I never come off like "the sleazy NYer.." Or did I just?
> 
> Have wit and ambition, will travel, so... Scot how do we act?
> 
> Best Regards,
> E Jan (Eggy)


This is the best sponsorship proposal ever received. Seriously. You need to teach a class on hw to approach a sponsor. LOL 

Sadly, (as even my pro competitors know by now), the L1 pro SE isn't on the list of sponsored items. No to spam too terribly bad on my on-line retailer's press release, I do have one thing for you though...our dealer referral program. We'll equip you to find dealers and make introduction on our behalf. If we can land a dealer that you brought to us (and they meet the requirements, such as an opening order), you take your pick of any product pair we make, including the L1 Pro SE. This goes for anyone reading this. Our big push is for specialty retailers, and only you guys know who the best shops are in your neighborhood (the yellow pages hasn't advanced enough to tell us this!) Hit me up at [email protected]. 

As for technical advantages, yes, you nailed it on the lead. Lower resonance frequency, higher nominal power handling, higher thermal power handling, better off-axis response, better high frequency focus and lower distortion, lower dome resonance, better polar response, ...all in a package that is one-of-a-kind, and in a limited edition offering.

Scott


----------



## Scott Buwalda

David_Edwards said:


> Remember guys....all of your L!'s, L1v2's and L1pro's are worth 60% towards the purchase of a set of the L1ProSE's(75% if you have owned them less than 6 months)


David nailed this on the head. If you own a Hybrid Audio product, it will have a lifetime value. Unlike our competitors products that's worth less than half as soon as you walk out of the store, or the package leaves the on-line retailer's warehouse.


----------



## Hoot

Seems like #3 (less resonance) is the biggie, here, as response and dispersion can be compensated for -- agreed?

Ultimately, less resonance is going to mean -- put simply -- cleaner sound reproduction, and perhaps this is where the SE tweets truly excel over the original Pro? Particularly at certain frequencies which is why James Taylor's voice (to use someone else's example) sounds distinctly better on the SEs, but perhaps on other various recordings the difference is not as significant?

Please correct my assumptions, if I'm missing something. 

By the way, Scott, does the 60% of the L1 Pro apply to MSRP? I can't even recall the L1 Pro's MSRP -- what is it? Honestly, I have no idea where my receipt is located!


----------



## m3gunner

Results for Hybrid Audio Technologies:Legatia Pro?

$339.99 x .6 = about $204

Sounds pretty fair to me... 

And the manufacturer stands behind (and beside) their product. I've certainly never gotten an e-mail from ANYONE from ANY of the other brands I own... oops, except Manville at JL Audio.

I bet you can tell what amps and speakers I own...


----------



## 12v Electronics

Hoot said:


> By the way, Scott, does the 60% of the L1 Pro apply to MSRP? I can't even recall the L1 Pro's MSRP -- what is it? Honestly, I have no idea where my receipt is located!


It is up to 60% of the original purchase price. See this for more info: http://www.hybrid-audio.com/Trade In or Trade Up Offer.pdf

This is no gimmick. As long as the speakers are kept in great condition with no modifications, etc. as per the terms, you will get 60% of the original purchase price. I have done a few of these trades and Hybrid has given the full 60% on every one. 



m3gunner said:


> And the manufacturer stands behind (and beside) their product. I've certainly never gotten an e-mail from ANYONE from ANY of the other brands I own... oops, except Manville at JL Audio.
> 
> I bet you can tell what amps and speakers I own...


I full heartedly agree. There are not many other manufacturers that give the customer support as well as Hybrid (and the help you get is far from hook the positive wire here, etc.). 

It makes my job so much easier. Also how many other manufacturers that you know that the owner/designer will personally respond to your questions. I only know of a few. It is very rare nowadays to get someone who is not working off of a flow chart.


----------



## Thewiz666

Is there anywhere in the Kansas City area that I can hear these things to justify the pricing? Until I hear them, I have no idea what to think.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

*sigh*

I have nothing in Kansas City, unfortunately. Perhaps at least you can shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and we can go over your system plans and etc. to see if HAT is a good fit?

...thanks everyone else for noticing the 60% guaranteed LIFETIME value and personalized support. Means a lot...

Scott


----------



## savagedriver

Begin Quote:

"Hybrid 3 way active front stage, would love to step it up from the L1V2s and L6s to the SE Pros and L8s. The L4s stay, and if you go reinventing those and I can't afford them, I will hang myself by the neck till I am dead dead dead!! 

3 way Hybrid backed by 12W7s, plenty of power from multiple PPI Arts and signal by Clarion DRZ9255... All said, I think I have the makings of a full on assault vehicle.. Give it up for the mix of old and new <bows>

Any sponsorship programs available? Have nothing holding me back but a thin wallet.. No wife or nag, no kids, no clock to punch, just a "Brooklyn style" fast talking hustle (with ethics and integrity intact) This from a spirited but charming individual, one who easily commands attention when speaking, not the pushy abrasive Brooklynyte that begs to make his presence know to all those within a 3 mile radius. Some might call me a midget yet despite being vertically challenged I hold the stature of a giant. My perfectly timed, flawlessly executed verbal authority combined with my passion for car audio and my ability to talk my way out of anything (this includes paying for a backrub with happy ending) make for an excellent spokesperson, a true marketing asset..

I could sell snow to Eskimos if I truly believed they could benefit from it, 
but we all know they won't so I don't (ethics) Despite my heavily regional diction, I never come off like "the sleazy NYer.." Or did I just? 

Have wit and ambition, will travel, so... Scot how do we act?

Best Regards,
E Jan (Eggy)[/QUOTE]

Wow! Hope I never have to compete with you for a job! Bet you nail interviews.


----------



## lust4sound

savagedriver said:


> Begin Quote:
> 
> "Hybrid 3 way active front stage, would love to step it up from the L1V2s and L6s to the SE Pros and L8s. The L4s stay, and if you go reinventing those and I can't afford them, I will hang myself by the neck till I am dead dead dead!!
> 
> 3 way Hybrid backed by 12W7s, plenty of power from multiple PPI Arts and signal by Clarion DRZ9255... All said, I think I have the makings of a full on assault vehicle.. Give it up for the mix of old and new <bows>
> 
> Any sponsorship programs available? Have nothing holding me back but a thin wallet.. No wife or nag, no kids, no clock to punch, just a "Brooklyn style" fast talking hustle (with ethics and integrity intact) This from a spirited but charming individual, one who easily commands attention when speaking, not the pushy abrasive Brooklynyte that begs to make his presence know to all those within a 3 mile radius. Some might call me a midget yet despite being vertically challenged I hold the stature of a giant. My perfectly timed, flawlessly executed verbal authority combined with my passion for car audio and my ability to talk my way out of anything (this includes paying for a backrub with happy ending) make for an excellent spokesperson, a true marketing asset..
> 
> I could sell snow to Eskimos if I truly believed they could benefit from it,
> but we all know they won't so I don't (ethics) Despite my heavily regional diction, I never come off like "the sleazy NYer.." Or did I just?
> 
> Have wit and ambition, will travel, so... Scot how do we act?
> 
> Best Regards,
> E Jan (Eggy)


[/QUOTE]Wow! Hope I never have to compete with you for a job! Bet you nail interviews.[/QUOTE]

Sarcasm duly noted  The only thing I recall "nailing" in the corporate world was the hot receptionist where I worked as a teen.. An older woman with a fetish for boyish charm.. I am not corporate material.. Far from a white collar fella..

Truth is, I have been self employed my entire adult life.. That is not another way of saying I am a good for nothing bum, in this case, I truly am gainfully self employed.. Always had a problem with punching a clock and dealing with piss ants that have something to prove..

Think about it.. The ******* from yesteryear, the same petty spiteful vindictive sadist found in Anyville USA may now be the neighbor that reports you to the H.O.A. or City Hall every time they spot you working on your car in the driveway.. Perhaps the very reason you receive letters threatening fines if the work does not immediately cease and desist.. The very reason you are fined for not having screens on your patio... That same person may now be a person of power, MAYBE A COP, maybe an elected official in your town, maybe your boss.... 

Even worse, the poor kid that was picked on.. bullied.. beaten... now in a position of power... chip on his/her shoulder, something to prove... Maybe we remind him of the bastards that bullied him? Our lives become drama, work becomes unnecessarily stressful, we unwittingly become pawns in their deranged game of "payback" the very game in which all are made to suffer needlessly in order to fill a void left in their souls. A hole left in place of dignity, pride or innocence.. These same tortured souls, quietly getting their kicks every moment we are made to suffer... Perhaps at the hearing that determines the outcome of the rest of your life.. Maybe the board meeting where you are unfairly targeted, set to be made an example of.. Perhaps at the front line when you are ordered into a hail of bullets when there were clearly other options, you chose those other options because you chose to live and to save the lives of your brothers in arms.. Punished for disobeying a direct order, despite the fact that your decision saved lives....

You are not the disruptive messy neighbor that everyone hates to have in the community, you are not an incompetent employee, you are not a criminal, you are not a mutineer.. but you are treated like one... all because you remind someone of someone that left a hole in their soul..

If I wanted to be subjected to all that, I would have taken a wife and a 9 to 5 long ago


----------



## n_olympios

Erm... Yeah, ok.

Anyway, the first (and only) set in Greece is - finally - in my hands.


----------



## Wonway

n_olympios said:


> Erm... Yeah, ok.
> 
> Anyway, the first (and only) set in Greece is - finally - in my hands.
> [/IMG]


#150

Nice!!


----------



## n_olympios

Hehe, I see you already found your way to my pb album eh? 

Well since #0 and #1 of 150 were already spoken for...


----------



## lust4sound

Wow! Hope I never have to compete with you for a job! Bet you nail interviews.[/QUOTE]

Sarcasm duly noted  The only thing I recall "nailing" in the corporate world was the hot receptionist where I worked as a teen.. An older woman with a fetish for boyish charm.. I am not corporate material.. Far from a white collar fella..

Truth is, I have been self employed my entire adult life.. That is not another way of saying I am a good for nothing bum, in this case, I truly am gainfully self employed.. Always had a problem with punching a clock and dealing with piss ants that have something to prove..

Think about it.. The ******* from yesteryear, the same petty spiteful vindictive sadist found in Anyville USA may now be the neighbor that reports you to the H.O.A. or City Hall every time they spot you working on your car in the driveway.. Perhaps the very reason you receive letters threatening fines if the work does not immediately cease and desist.. The very reason you are fined for not having screens on your patio... That same person may now be a person of power, MAYBE A COP, maybe an elected official in your town, maybe your boss.... 

Even worse, the poor kid that was picked on.. bullied.. beaten... now in a position of power... chip on his/her shoulder, something to prove... Maybe we remind him of the bastards that bullied him? Our lives become drama, work becomes unnecessarily stressful, we unwittingly become pawns in their deranged game of "payback" the very game in which all are made to suffer needlessly in order to fill a void left in their souls. A hole left in place of dignity, pride or innocence.. These same tortured souls, quietly getting their kicks every moment we are made to suffer... Perhaps at the hearing that determines the outcome of the rest of your life.. Maybe the board meeting where you are unfairly targeted, set to be made an example of.. Perhaps at the front line when you are ordered into a hail of bullets when there were clearly other options, you chose those other options because you chose to live and to save the lives of your brothers in arms.. Punished for disobeying a direct order, despite the fact that your decision saved lives....

You are not the disruptive messy neighbor that everyone hates to have in the community, you are not an incompetent employee, you are not a criminal, you are not a mutineer.. but you are treated like one... all because you remind someone of someone that left a hole in their soul..

If I wanted to be subjected to all that, I would have taken a wife and a 9 to 5 long ago [/QUOTE]

<Note to oneself...> Need to stop web browsing under the influence.. Definitely not the place for that type of flop.. If I'm going to flop, it should be on stage, not here, especially not in a thread where I claim to be a marketing asset. Such boobery..

Scott, what's the update on inventory? Coppers all gone.. Any others? Any chance the coppers make make another limited run appearance?


----------



## lust4sound

autodupe feature..


----------



## 12v Electronics

lust4sound said:


> Scott, what's the update on inventory? Coppers all gone.. Any others? Any chance the coppers make make another limited run appearance?


Both colors are still available. The Silver is in short supply.


----------



## lust4sound

Tonyguy said:


> Gahhh I wish I didnt have to work so I could of come up to hear this!! ****.


sorry, wrong post quoted.


----------



## lust4sound

12v Electronics said:


> If you are having a hard time getting them in Australia you can contact Hybrid Audio directly for your options.
> 
> I have not compared them direclty to the L1 v2's, but there is a subtle, but very noticeable difference between the L1 Pro's and L1 Pro SE's.


That is a thing of beauty.. What kind of midbass is that? I see an L4 and the SE, just wondering which midbass I am looking at.... I need MDF rings for the L4 and the L8 if anyone can sort me out.. 

Again, beautiful setup, looks OEM, I like the leather wrap. I want to do something similar but with a few protective bars as opposed to grills, something similar to the JL setup for their sub enclosures.... Although those grills look awesome, they look 1 off custom but made for BMW.. Anything I/B in there? How many cubes if any in a sealed enclosure? If I had to guess from this pic, looks like the L4 is I/B and the 8" is part of an enclosure that runs along the door toward the rear, part of the doorskin raised up a few inches... Yes/No? I ask because it is similar to how I wanted to mount my drivers, was wondering if that were the case here...

Tweets mounted down there for avoidance of early reflections? Do passenger limbs get in the way of highs?


----------



## n_olympios

That's the L8 midbass.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

lust4sound, may I humbly suggest you write a book? I'd definetely buy it. Sheer entertainment.

Two sets of silver remain, fifty or so or black, of the original 150.


----------



## lust4sound

Scott Buwalda said:


> lust4sound, may I humbly suggest you write a book? I'd definetely buy it. Sheer entertainment.
> 
> Two sets of silver remain, fifty or so or black, of the original 150.


Thanks again Scott, glad you have a sense of humor  Been thinking about writing a book after attending some writing classes, I have a whole lifetime of incredible stories to write about.. Sh*t, most of the time when I talk about my past, people don't believe a word of it, too far fetched.. 

I don't blame them, I sometimes look at it from their point of view, some have lived such routine lives, some in such a mundane state of existence that it is impossible for them to comprehend.. These people just exist for no apparent reason, neither contribute to or take from anything or anyone.. Some of whom will eventually grow on you if you allow them to (I liken those to fungi..) Can't fault anyone for being skeptical or just plain simple.. 

Attractive females, the ones that are allowed to grow on a man like fungus... 
(some so dumb that they can be excused from just about anything... as long as they are hot) How much **** they can get away with incumbent upon their looks (on a sliding scale of course..)

The following is a list of women chosen purely on their looks, I chose celebs so everyone can relate and I make no claims or assumptions with regard to their wit, these are not necessarily women that rode the short bus.. 

Natalie Portman Jessica Biel or Scarlett Johanson may be pardoned for conspiring to assassinate the Pres of the US while Pamela Lee (prior to becoming Skanky Lee, circa Baywatch days) may get away with sticking up a local liquor store, whereas Rosie Odonnel or the likes may be executed for the simple act of breathing.. (How on earth did I just get here? That was an awful statement, please strike it from the record..)



Anyway, I have the L1V2s, BNIBs, never installed, should I send them in? Is there a clearly notable difference in sound? I mean the L1V2s are incredible, I love them, if the SEs are a marked improvement, I'm in.. Sure would love those copper joints, those are as sexy as unsolicited sex with a real woman..

Another thing, whose system is that and are the L8s or L4s setup I/B or sealed? What is the optimal setup for L4 and L8?

I am looking to run considerable bandwidth through the L4s with about 150 rms per side, I am told they need to breath to sound best (EG I/B...) Is this true and does the same hold true for the L8s in a narrow range? (from 50 to 250 HZ.. Maybe 500HZ max with 200 rms per side?)

Perhaps this best left for a Hybrid tech thread, is there a tech thread on Hybrid that I can go jack? I realize this thread is for tweeters and should not be jacked for selfish personal gain.. This isn't ME ME ME..

So where do I go besides straight to hell for my pointless, insulting, sexist rhetoric? I am too lazy to hit the search button.. Any threads with Hybrid tech talk?

Summary.. where to get premade MDF rings for L4 and L8s, tech talk on Hybrid for ideas on recommended enclosure types, is 75% the most credit I can get in exchange for my BNIB (never mounted) L1V2s, and lastly should I bother swapping L1V2s for SEs?


----------



## 12v Electronics

lust4sound said:


> Another thing, whose system is that and are the L8s or L4s setup I/B or sealed? What is the optimal setup for L4 and L8?


See this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bo-bmw-e46-m3-gets-hybrid-audio-makeover.html

They are using the door as the pseudo enclosure. 



> I am looking to run considerable bandwidth through the L4s with about 150 rms per side, I am told they need to breath to sound best (EG I/B...) Is this true and does the same hold true for the L8s in a narrow range? (from 50 to 250 HZ.. Maybe 500HZ max with 200 rms per side?)


Yes, you will want to give either of them as much airspace as possible.



> Summary.. where to get premade MDF rings for L4 and L8s, tech talk on Hybrid for ideas on recommended enclosure types, is 75% the most credit I can get in exchange for my BNIB (never mounted) L1V2s, and lastly should I bother swapping L1V2s for SEs?


I can make you some rings. PM me the dimensions you need.

L1 Pro SE's will be quite a differnce between the L1 v2's overall, but of course it all depends on your application and system design.


----------



## ISTundra

Scott Buwalda said:


> lust4sound, may I humbly suggest you write a book? I'd definetely buy it. Sheer entertainment.
> 
> Two sets of silver remain, fifty or so or black, of the original 150.


I'm hoping one of those silver sets are mine...


----------



## 12v Electronics

ISTundra said:


> I'm hoping one of those silver sets are mine...


No worries, I have a few.


----------



## tr0y_audi0

Thanks Scott!!!
got my 3 sets!!!!


----------



## lust4sound

12v Electronics said:


> See this thread: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...bo-bmw-e46-m3-gets-hybrid-audio-makeover.html
> 
> They are using the door as the pseudo enclosure.
> 
> Yes, you will want to give either of them as much airspace as possible.
> 
> I can make you some rings. PM me the dimensions you need.
> 
> L1 Pro SE's will be quite a differnce between the L1 v2's overall, but of course it all depends on your application and system design.


Pseudo enclosure? Based on what we know about the airspace requirements, my guess is midbass is using the door cavity while midrange is firing into the enclosure on the doorskin.. 
I'll go check the thread out, see what kind of 411 I can get from there.. 



As far as my system, I will be running true 4 way active, 3 way Hybrid front stage backed by a pair of 12W7s with tons of PPI Art series power.. I am a firm believer in excessive power for headroom and dynamics, preventing peaky music from sounding harsh from amps clipping.. That's not to say that I will install an A1200 for tweeters.. You get the point..


SQL is the goal with great emphasis on SQ.. I don't expect my front stage to keep pace with what my subs are capable of delivering, if it comfortably matches 1/2 the output of the subs at full tilt playback with no scorching of the eardrums, I am happy. (The remainder of the sub section power is designed for artificial music such as Hip Hop or Eurotrash.) A Clarion DRZ9255 will be at the helm while multiple Art series amps will provide the power. I make serious use of the adjustable crossover slopes as well as the incrementally adjustable delays available for each channel. 

Not sure which Arts to use for midrange and tweets, but I am most definitely using the A600.2 for midbass duty, will experiment to see what power range offers the best blend.

I listen to an eclectic mix, everything from Funk to Classical to Hard Rock/Metal, the funk and light music are easy to get sounding perfect, it is hard rock metal that puts most speakers into a state of distress.. The Hybrids are the first speakers I have ever heard that hold together and sound sweet with heavy guitars. Most speakers start to blister the eardrums first hint of Killswitch Engage.. I love my Hybrids, can't wait to get the system finished.

If the SEs deliver the goods or show an improvement over the L1V2s (during hard rock/metal) then I will hopefully scrounge up the funds to get on em.. I love the fact that I don't actually hear the L1V2s, these are the first tweeters that I've owned that I can say that about .. I like how laid back yet detailed they are, how easily they blend, I especially love that they don't get harsh with metal.. Lest we not forget the L4s, I think it's this combination that does it.. The best mid/high combo I have ever owned. Can't wait to hear what the L8s will do with the low end..

After getting into that much detail, are the SEs worth the extra $300 or so that I will be mugging my grandmother for?

Thanks so much for the 411, will check out that thread and send you a PM on the rings.... (Just need something that will fit the drivers and allow for fabrication of a fiberglass enclosure.) I suck at perfect circles, would rather pay someone deal with that headache.. (Perfect Circle, another band that sounds killer when played back through Hybrid)


----------



## lust4sound

Scott Buwalda said:


> *sigh*
> 
> I have nothing in Kansas City, unfortunately. Perhaps at least you can shoot me an e-mail at [email protected] and we can go over your system plans and etc. to see if HAT is a good fit?
> 
> ...thanks everyone else for noticing the 60% guaranteed LIFETIME value and personalized support. Means a lot...
> 
> Scott


KANSAS CITY?? Enough said, don't think anyone's got anything there.. JK..


----------



## lust4sound

Tom, just checked out that build, I am sick to my stomach but that's a good thing!!

I am blown away by the attention to detail, all that work for the subtle end result.. You are the Chip Foose of car audio.. I see the same principles applied here, where all that work goes into something that the average eye wouldn't notice. 

The tweets for example, exemplary work, enough said.. 

Question, if I temporarily relocated and payed my own way, could I come work with you to learn from you? Dead serious. If in the first few days I get in the way, show me the door and I'm out, no questions asked.. Meanwhile, if I do work out, that's an extra set of capable hands a big brain and a solid ear.. C'mon Tom, I know you hate the endless hours of sanding fiberglass, could do that for you  Waddaya say? If it works out, we'll take over parts of South Florida when I come back home and set up shop.. This is so wacky a proposal that it has to work.. What say you? (just think free, competent labor with stand up comedy as a bonus)

BTW, was I correct in my guess that the mids and midbass are divided? Was hard to make out from the pics but it looks like the midbass is firing into the door cavity while the L4s are channeled around it into the enclosure made for the outer door.. Your idea or common practice? Pardon the ignorance, a year ago, I didn't know what a crossover slope was..


----------



## bobc04

i seriously can't wait for mine to come in


----------



## 12v Electronics

lust4sound said:


> Tom, just checked out that build, I am sick to my stomach but that's a good thing!!
> 
> I am blown away by the attention to detail, all that work for the subtle end result.. You are the Chip Foose of car audio.. I see the same principles applied here, where all that work goes into something that the average eye wouldn't notice.
> 
> The tweets for example, exemplary work, enough said..
> 
> Question, if I temporarily relocated and payed my own way, could I come work with you to learn from you? Dead serious. If in the first few days I get in the way, show me the door and I'm out, no questions asked.. Meanwhile, if I do work out, that's an extra set of capable hands a big brain and a solid ear.. C'mon Tom, I know you hate the endless hours of sanding fiberglass, could do that for you  Waddaya say? If it works out, we'll take over parts of South Florida when I come back home and set up shop.. This is so wacky a proposal that it has to work.. What say you? (just think free, competent labor with stand up comedy as a bonus)
> 
> BTW, was I correct in my guess that the mids and midbass are divided? Was hard to make out from the pics but it looks like the midbass is firing into the door cavity while the L4s are channeled around it into the enclosure made for the outer door.. Your idea or common practice? Pardon the ignorance, a year ago, I didn't know what a crossover slope was..


Sure, come on up (as long as you are not expecting to get paid  ). Actually, let's swap. I could use some time in Florida as it has been really cold here lately 

The L4's and L8's actually share the same airspace in that car door. Since the door was pretty well vented to the outside, I did not feel it was very necessary to separate them. I know it is not ideal, but worked very well in that car.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

^ Yes, this is a very commonly misunderstood phenomenon. Some internet "experts" say this won't work. It'll work because even at three times the Vas of each speaker, you're not approaching the size of a large leaky door cavity. We tested a new Mustang door, that had L8's about three inches from L4's. Disconnect the L4's and play the L8's wide open. No detectable movement on the L4 cone. Yes, there was a vibration mode you could feel on the cone of the L4, which could have bene cured through better isolation and decoupling, but there was no pressurization of the L4 cone by the L8. It emulated infinite baffle flawlessly.

Tom, six hours ago was like 2:47 AM. Do you not sleep? 

Scott


----------



## lust4sound

12v Electronics said:


> Sure, come on up (as long as you are not expecting to get paid  ). Actually, let's swap. I could use some time in Florida as it has been really cold here lately
> 
> The L4's and L8's actually share the same airspace in that car door. Since the door was pretty well vented to the outside, I did not feel it was very necessary to separate them. I know it is not ideal, but worked very well in that car.


Thanks Tom, Scott, that cleared a bit of confusion for me..

Tom, you are welcome anytime. I have a guest bedroom and I live alone in South Fl, I am 5 mins from the beaches in Boca Raton, about an hour drive from South Beach in Miami, 20 mins drive from Ft Laud beaches.

If you're serious about coming down let me know. If you've got family and can squeeze into a room, you're welcome to it.. Comfy oversized couches in front of the home theater are also an option..


----------



## 12v Electronics

Scott Buwalda said:


> Tom, six hours ago was like 2:47 AM. Do you not sleep?


Sleep? What's that? 



lust4sound said:


> Thanks Tom, Scott, that cleared a bit of confusion for me..
> 
> Tom, you are welcome anytime. I have a guest bedroom and I live alone in South Fl, I am 5 mins from the beaches in Boca Raton, about an hour drive from South Beach in Miami, 20 mins drive from Ft Laud beaches.
> 
> If you're serious about coming down let me know. If you've got family and can squeeze into a room, you're welcome to it.. Comfy oversized couches in front of the home theater are also an option..


Thanks for the offer. Sounds nice right about now. Wind chills are around 0 degrees here today.


----------



## 12v Electronics

Only one set of silver left! Next buyer gets it. 

Still plenty of black in stock.


----------



## gymrat2005

12v Electronics said:


> Only one set of silver left! Next buyer gets it.


----------



## savagedriver

Reach for that brass ring! 

Finally got mine installed. Wow! They sound fantastic.


----------



## 12v Electronics

gymrat2005 said:


>


Yeah, one set left of silver makes me want to raise the price. 

For some reason, I sell more silver (standard L1 Pro) in store here in Chicago, but more black on the internet. I personally like the silver but the black w/copper sure looks great. 

P.S. I still have 2 black sets stashed for myself. The rest are for sale, but please don't try to get my 2 personal sets .


----------



## Scott Buwalda

Silver is about the be sold out here at the factory as well.

Funny, the L1 Pro silver sell at a rate of about 1 for every 8 black L1 Pro. And yet, so far the silver has been selling at a much higher rate with the SE's.


----------



## storm

Scott,

A quick enquiry. Since production is limited to 150 sets, what happens to my SE if it's burnt? Can it be replaced / repaired?


----------



## IBcivic

i guess you will have to have a clearance sale on the black units...1/2 price off sounds just about right....:laugh:

knock off another 50 if i order them w/o grills?












j/k


----------



## lust4sound

Gotta love the Copper Testes on Stinkmeister... 

Yeah and while you're at it Scott, Tom, be sure to include coupons for free oriental massage with 50% off the optional happy ending.


----------



## lust4sound

Tom is probably still scratching his head after todays phone call. "Who is this Eggy guy and is he for real?"

I'm for real and I am motivated, have plenty of time and resources available.. Need someone skilled to learn from. I know it's a stretch but I am hoping to be able to prove in some way that I am sincere..

Tom, time to think big, have access to recording artists, let's make money!!

Ekber Jan AKA Eggy 
(should clear the confusion on the nickname)


----------



## IBcivic

lust4sound said:


> Gotta love the Copper Testes on Stinkmeister...
> 
> Yeah and while you're at it Scott, Tom, be sure to include coupons for free oriental massage with 50% off the optional happy ending.


hey,hey,hey!!.....:laugh::laugh::laugh:
make sure they are the ''3 hour special'' massages


----------



## Scott Buwalda

lust4sound said:


> Tom, time to think big, have access to recording artists, let's make money!!


So how about a few introductions for a progressive/melodic metal band out of Georgia with some dude that owns Hybrid Audio as its drummer?  Think mixture of Rage Against the Machine, Alter Bridge, Godsmack, Queensryche, and a twist of O.S. Iron Maiden. 

I know a car being built in Deerfield Beach, Florida, a super high-end build you could probably learn on. Dwayne Blackwood, Chris Ott, and Joe Moriera are on it currently. Three BIG names in the custom audio biz.


----------



## Scott Buwalda

storm said:


> Scott,
> 
> A quick enquiry. Since production is limited to 150 sets, what happens to my SE if it's burnt? Can it be replaced / repaired?


Just don't hurt the speakers!  Seriously, we can substitute L1 Pro's until which time Version #2 can be produced.


----------



## storm

Scott Buwalda said:


> Just don't hurt the speakers!  Seriously, we can substitute L1 Pro's until which time Version #2 can be produced.


NO WAY!!! Your version #2 will hurt my wallet so


----------



## Scott Buwalda

It's a long-way out. We'll support repairs of the L1 Pro SE. No worries.

Scott


----------



## storm

I knew you will! I'm enjoying every bit of the SE in the car now, even though my install has yet to be completed


----------



## SummerGuy

i mesure it with the ohmmeter and it is written 3 ohm.
first time i see a 3 ohms tweeter


----------



## SummerGuy

Scott Buwalda said:


> Just don't hurt the speakers!  Seriously, we can substitute L1 Pro's until which time Version #2 can be produced.


 so my twweter would not be special anymore :''(....loool


----------



## trevordj

SummerGuy said:


> i mesure it with the ohmmeter and it is written 3 ohm.
> first time i see a 3 ohms tweeter


Resistance vs. Impedance

They are rated at 4 ohm nominal impedance


----------



## SummerGuy

thanks the answer i wanted  i will do some reading


----------



## trevordj

No problem! Very easy to get confused especially as they are both expressed in units of Ohms.


----------



## SummerGuy

and very easy to understand after i read ac vs dc lol


----------



## SummerGuy

my little review .

i had a cdt es-010...wich is the same size.

the sound with the SE is more fluid ..more detailed...have a bunch less resonance... the stage is wider and more natural!

i am now tring some position 

got the number 88 of 150 in black


----------



## SummerGuy

do you think that tweeter can replace a super tweeter in the 15 kkz and up?

some guys think it is too large to play those frequencie...

would like some aguments for this


----------



## basshead

SummerGuy said:


> my little review .
> 
> i had a cdt es-010...wich is the same size.
> 
> the sound with the SE is more fluid ..more detailed...have a bunch less resonance... the stage is wider and more natural!
> 
> i am now tring some position
> 
> got the number 88 of 150 in black


Why the hell did you get those? you're running them from 4k and up?


----------



## SummerGuy

nop 3000 hz

they are suposed to be flat until 20khz

if you want , we can meet and you can hear them.

..they are rated 1800 hz 24/db per oct....so every body could think they are made for a 2 way...but you will not cross them at 1800....surely more at 3000...4000 hz

i think eveybody who posted about them have a 3 way.

anyways Scot will surely talk a little about this !


----------



## TEGBOY

Can anyone confirm the size of the cutout hole needed for these bad boys? I have checked the specs and it doesn't really confirm.


----------



## IBcivic

it has a m46 threaded body. a 46 to 46.5mm hole would , imo, be perfect.


----------



## 12v Electronics

stinky06 said:


> it has a m46 threaded body. a 46 to 46.5mm hole would , imo, be perfect.


Correct. 

See page 2 for dimensions: http://www.12velectronics.com/docs/legatia-l1-pro.pdf


----------



## TEGBOY

Thanks guys, I actually emailed Scott and he advised 48mm, as this would give 1mm of "wiggle-room"

I didn't realise that m46 = 46mm, thanks for the headups 

This forum rocks!


----------



## trevordj

Some photos I shot of these bad boys a couple nights ago:


----------



## Tonyguy

nice pics! Got any High-Res pics I can use for wallpaper on my PC?


----------



## trevordj

Tonyguy said:


> nice pics! Got any High-Res pics I can use for wallpaper on my PC?


No problem man, PM me your email address and I can get it to you without the water mark. Let me know which one (or ones) you would like.


----------



## Tonyguy

PMd.


----------



## IBcivic

lust4sound said:


> Gotta love the Copper Testes on Stinkmeister...
> 
> Yeah and while you're at it Scott, Tom, be sure to include coupons for free oriental massage with 50% off the optional happy ending.


here is a shot of my copper ''pair''....i'm still digging in the box, through the popcorn, but i cannot find the coupon:laugh:


----------



## IBcivic

on a serious note> my initial impressions are as follows...impressive build quality and finish. they have a feel of quality to them and they're are visually, a stunning work of art!
i cannot wait to hear these installed! [and my new L8's]
Thank you Scott


----------



## gymrat2005

should have mine in hand this coming week..too bad I couldn't get them installed before CES..oh well


----------



## nirschl

^^ You cats that just got these are going to love them! Had mine installed for a bit now and I don't like getting out of the van. 
Extremely detailed and natural. Finally instruments are sounding like they should in my vehicle.


----------



## czechm8

I'm a little late to the game, but I ordered up a set of the few remaining today. Black and beautiful.

I'm running the L1-Pro's now so these will just drop in. I'll post a couple pics when I get them installed. I really want to be wowed by the off-axis response of these bad boys!

Thanks Scott!


----------



## ISTundra

czechm8 said:


> I'm a little late to the game, but I ordered up a set of the few remaining today. Black and beautiful.
> 
> I'm running the L1-Pro's now so these will just drop in. I'll post a couple pics when I get them installed. I really want to be wowed by the off-axis response of these bad boys!
> 
> Thanks Scott!


If I remember correctly, you have a 1st-gen Tundra or Sequoia? Please post pics, I'd like to see where yours are mounted. I have mine mounted down low by my L6's, so they are really off-axis, and yes, the SE's do outperform the regular Pro's in that and every other regard, in my opinion.

I posted a mini-review of mine here:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...l1-pro-special-edition-first-impressions.html


----------



## czechm8

I saw your post. Nice install!
I have the L1-Pro's installed in the stock location - sail panels. They are paired with a set of Scanspeak Revelators in the lower doors.


----------



## angel dust

12v Electronics said:


> $549.99 and the pre-orders are selling fast.
> 
> The 150 limit is mixed with black and silver sets. (black being about 2/3 of the total)



if their selling soo fast, why are youadvertising here? i bet i can wait 2 months and place an order for 5 sets and still score them.


----------



## Ianaconi

Let's see if you are that lucky.


----------



## IBcivic

5 post strong and already spewing trash talk......let's see how long this newbie lasts....


----------



## Scott Buwalda

There are fourteen sets left. They were launched less than three months ago.

Scott


----------



## clbolt

amitaF said:


> 5 post strong and already spewing trash talk......let's see how long this newbie lasts....


Less than 7 hours, from first post to last.


----------



## ISTundra

Curious, what's the lowest anyone is HP'ing these? I get some upper midrange nastiness from my L6's and was thinking of trying crossing the SE's lower to try to clean that up before I eq. I'm currently HP'ing the SE's at 5khz/18db. I've tried them as low as 3.15khz/24db in a previous setup. I can do up to 36db slopes on my HU.

I saw in the first post that the minimum recommend filter is 1.8khz/24db.


----------



## czechm8

ISTundra said:


> Curious, what's the lowest anyone is HP'ing these? I get some upper midrange nastiness from my L6's and was thinking of trying crossing the SE's lower to try to clean that up before I eq. I'm currently HP'ing the SE's at 5khz/18db. I've tried them as low as 3.15khz/24db in a previous setup. I can do up to 36db slopes on my HU.
> 
> I saw in the first post that the minimum recommend filter is 1.8khz/24db.


What's your install location? 
My tweets are in the stock location (sail panel) and the mids in the lower door - stock location. I first had my L1-Pro's crossed at 2500 Hz 12db and it sounded like crap. Too much top-end and very unbalanced sounding. After talking to Scott about it, I moved them up to 5K Hz 12db and the mids to 5750 Hz 12db (Scanspeak 18W's). It modeled very well in X-Over Pro and it sounds 100% better. Blends very well with the mid and not so "localized." I left it there when I dropped in the SE's and it sounds even better now with better off-axis response.
I think the low crossing point was a problem because my mid and tweeter are so far apart. If they were close together - like in a kick panel, it probably wouldn't be such an issue.


----------



## 12v Electronics

One set of Silver left on the 12v Electronics Home Page website. Next buyer gets it. I was holding it for a very good customer, but he is unsure since his car was recently totalled. 

Hybrid Audio Technologies has been out of the original 150 sets for a long time now. This is the last set. Here is a link:

www.12velectronics.com


----------



## KLoNe

Any info on the L1 Pro R2's? They look exactly the same as the Pro SE's. Will by amazing SE's be superseded? :O


----------



## Wonway

KLoNe said:


> Any info on the L1 Pro R2's? They look exactly the same as the Pro SE's. Will by amazing SE's be superseded? :O


The new L1 R2 is the full production version of the L1 SE. The technical specs are very similar, but they do look slightly different. The copper ring is now flush with the outer ring. 










The SE's were a limited production, hand matched numbered and signed pair. These new R2's are sonically identical, but just a full production unit. 

They are due to arrive within the next few weeks.


----------



## trevordj

Wonway said:


> The new L1 R2 is the full production version of the L1 SE. The technical specs are very similar, but they do look slightly different. The copper ring is now flush with the outer ring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SE's were a limited production, hand matched numbered and signed pair. These new R2's are sonically identical, but just a full production unit.
> 
> They are due to arrive within the next few weeks.


----------



## IBcivic

i see that look in your eye, mister....


----------



## sqcomp

They're dropping panties in the Portland area...


----------



## 12v Electronics

sqcomp said:


>













Hmmm. Nice!


----------



## sqcomp

Are we going to see you in Lebanon next month?


----------



## 12v Electronics

sqcomp said:


> Are we going to see you in Lebanon next month?


No my passport is not valid


----------



## derickveliz

.

*MMM that looks like a SQ Toyota Yaris!*


sqcomp said:


> They're dropping panties in the Portland area...




.


----------



## ErinH

sqcomp said:


> They're dropping panties in the Portland area...


so, if they're flat up to 18khz @ 60* off axis, what are they like at 120* off axis? 

been following this thread a bit and have been keeping up with the posts on the hybrid site about these. definitely look nice from the specs and tech sheet writeup. Wish I could get my hands on a set to test but I can't afford that chunk of change on top of what I've already managed to cough up the past few weeks.


----------



## sqcomp

I suppose that these are around 90 and 95 degrees on the tweeters. The imaging and accuracy on these are the best I've heard. The Front End Alignment and the sound stage description tracks are rock solid.

I'll get some perspective on how some of the MECA cars sound. I'm really excited to hear the cars and compare layout, depth, and width of the soundstage. I've got to get some tips on crossover and time alignment tweaks. I really want to see what I can do with the source before shelling out for the Carrozzeria X equipment.

Yeah Derick, you know who these A-pillars belong to.


----------

